# Groomed a shih tzu



## Dallasminis

She looks adorable.


----------



## Birdie

That looks fantastic, Michelle!! You have gotten really great at grooming.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Yeah you'll find that all dogs have those cowlicks on their chest  they also have them on their rears, so if you're shaving down the legs and go down the butt, you'll find you took it much shorter, same in the front. I LOVE shaved ears on shihtzus, you did a great job!


----------



## Michelle

Thanks for the compliments!



Fluffyspoos said:


> Yeah you'll find that all dogs have those cowlicks on their chest  they also have them on their rears, so if you're shaving down the legs and go down the butt, you'll find you took it much shorter, same in the front. I LOVE shaved ears on shihtzus, you did a great job!


Thank you, I love the short ears too. It makes them look so much younger, I think. And yeah I noticed them on all dogs but hers seem different than the other tzu's I've groomed. She has one that's in a straight line down the front of her chest and another straight one on her front right leg. Just looks odd lol.


----------

